# Fodder Trays



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to start a fodder system for my sheep. I've been reading and reading and one thing I've noticed is that the seedling flats don't hold up very long. What alternatives have you found for use? I've seen gutters-but that seems hard to handle. I want to make trays of about 15# -do you think the flat rubbermaid plastic containers would be a good option? Cheap cat litter boxes?

What have you found works well?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I bought some food grade "lugs" used in meat departments from a restaurant supply outlet then drilled holes for drainage. They will last forever!

If you don't have a store near you, post and I'll look up the info of the store I used.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

These work good for me, will out last me too! Had to drill and modify, but that only took a few minutes per tray.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Ours are the mortar mixing trays you get at home depot, black, about 5 or 6 inches deep. Prop one end up higher than the other and drill holes through the low end. We have ours screwed to boards, because they were outdoors in the wind all summer. Also, covered them with screen to keep the birds out....Joe


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I plan on using 10"x20" solid seed flat trays. They make standard grade (too flimsy), double thickness and 4x thickness. The 4x is what I've ordered. $3.50/ea.

I'll drill the ends, build a rack with slope for the trays, and use a timer with a small pump to automate the watering.

I'll post photos when done.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Started off with a couple of standard grade seed flats...using one with holes sitting inside one without holes ( to hold the water drainage ). Still waiting on my heavy grade ones to ship in, but I wanted to try some ahead of setting up a whole system.

Soaked a couple pounds of wheat seed overnight, put them in the trays on Saturday (11/23) and sat on the kitchen counter. They were sprouting pretty good by Monday, and today I took half of one tray to the chickens. It was a BIG hit.....but I guess anything green in 17 degrees and snow cover would be a big hit...ahahahaaa....

Anyway, despite the dispute over whether you actually gain anything on just giving them plain grain, I'm going to go all out with a small production unit for them. I just can't help but feel that giving living food and greens to them has got to be better for them ( and thus, us ) than plain dry grain.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

That is awesome! Does anyone have experience with something called fodder solutions? I want to grow my on fodder and came across their website but it looks to me like you can just build your own! I want to make a huge amount... What is the costs? Are you making back the amount you put in? Thx!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks great! The hens are nice too. :chicken:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I've gotten a big song and dance about backorder on my seed flats, so I've decided to go with Rubbermaid trays instead.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006381RK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

We have tried to sprout wheat. It worked fine in the summer, but right now we have mold taking over even before they sprout. The sprouting that does occur is sporadic and slow......Very frustrating....Mold, mold, mold....


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

My mold problems have been worse in warm weather, late winter/early spring, and when air flow was diminished. When I start a new days' worth of wheat berries, I soak them in a repurposed ice cream bucket for about an hour then wash/rinse very well, pick out whatever large material didn't winnow out, until the water runs clear. I drilled some holes in the corresponding LID for drainage. I keep the wheat berries in those buckets until I see white rootlets emerge--the second day. On the third day, I dump the sprouted seeds onto the trays and spread as evenly as possible. I keep the trays in an unused bathroom (tub) that has no windows for the next 3 days then in a west facing window for the last 2 days to get green. From dry seed to feeding is 7 days total, 2 days in the buckets, 5 in the trays. You might try a small fan to stir the air a bit. Also, I had more trouble with sporadic sprouting from the last bag of wheat I had although all of it has come from the same feed store. I rinse 3x a day by hand with the trays in the bathtub being the easiest--just spray and go with a hand held shower head. When I move them to the window, I rinse the day 6 tub 3x but only in the morning for the day 7 tray I plan to feed in the evening. That allows it to drain as much as possible--my goats don't like it sloppy wet. 

Your milage may vary but this has worked for me. Good luck.


----------

